# Frame wird nicht angezeigt



## Guest (16. Apr 2004)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig.
Ich möchte gerne eine Webseite anschauen. Allerdings zeigt es bei meinem PC einen Frame nicht an.
Bei anderen PC geht es.
der Quelltext dieses Frames ist 

```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
function ZweiFrames(URI1,F1,URI2,F2) { 
  Frame1=eval("parent."+F1); 
  Frame2=eval("parent."+F2); 
  Frame1.location.href = URI1; 
  Frame2.location.href = URI2; 
} 
</script>





<base target="_self">





</head>

<body background="navi3.jpg" link="#FFFF00" alink="#FFFF00" vlink="#FFFF00">



&</p>
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="140" id="AutoNumber1" height="90%">
  <tr>
    <td width="140" height="40%" valign="top">
<span><map name="FPMap0">

<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('mannschaftu.htm','menu2','mannschaft.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="6, 28, 114, 54">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('kontaktu.htm','menu2','kontakt2.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="19, 240, 95, 265">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('erfolgeu.htm','menu2','erfolge.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="17, 0, 93, 26">

<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('termineu.htm','menu2','termine.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="6, 53, 107, 77">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('trainingszeitenu.htm','menu2','trainingszeiten.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="0, 84, 120, 105">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('traineru.htm','menu2','trainer.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="19, 107, 95, 131">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('vorstandu.htm','menu2','vorstand.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="19, 135, 102, 157">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('bilderu.htm','menu2','bilder.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="25, 160, 89, 184">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('thorignyu.htm','menu2','thorigny.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="20, 186, 98, 213">
<area href="javascript:ZweiFrames('mitgliedschaftu.htm','menu2','mitgliedschaft.htm','Hauptframe')" shape="rect" coords="0, 214, 120, 236">

</map>[img]menue.gif[/img]</span></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="140" valign="bottom" height="50%">
    <p align="center" style="margin-top: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF" size="1">Layout 
    and Copyright © 2003 </br>Andreas Wegehaupt</font></td>
  </tr>
</table>









</body>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

window.open = SymRealWinOpen;

//-->
</script>

</html>
```
ich denke es liegt am Java.
oder weiß jemand einen anderen Grund und eine Abhilfe?
PS: die Seite ist www.judo-Erbach.de


----------



## Beni (16. Apr 2004)

[schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]*Snief* Ich hab doch nichts mit JavaScript zu tun![/schild]
[schild=8 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Einst gab es Java... Das war so toll, dass andere Firmen gleich den Namen stehlen mussten...[/schild]
[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Was für eine Frechheit !
[/schild]
[schild=13 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]... und von diesem Tag an werden die Javaianer von Scriptlern belästigt[/schild]
[schild=3 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Da hilft nur eins: bööössee sein[/schild]

und aus diesem Grund verschwindet dieser Thread dorthin, wo er hingehört: in die Rubrik "Für verwirrte - Javascript"

mfg Beni


----------



## Roar (17. Apr 2004)

*g* der trhead heisst: Für *verirrte* 
 *klugscheiss*

[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Netscape verklagen. Java is TM von Sun. grrr[/schild]


----------

